# Pensacola International Tournament Report, Breathe Reel Deep



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I had the honor of fishing with Breathe Reel Deep with some great friends. Shawn, Andy, Angelo, Joey, myself and Brian fished this tournament together for the first time and we all had a blast. The tournament was first class and we all had a great time. We swordfished with no luck. You would think that with all the knowledgeable capts on this boat that we would have a least 1 but all we ate was humble pie from the ocean.

We raise at least 5 billfish with 2 blue marlin released. Angelo caught all the fish with a nasty 88 lbs Wahoo to go with the 2 blues. Very proud of our team and the effort given to all the grass clearing. My arm is so sore from clearing grass.
Enjoy the pictures. Most all fish were caught close from near Beer Can to the Steps. Water was beautiful but the scattered grass sucked. We ended up 3rd in Tag / release , 2nd in Wahoo 88lbs and 2nd top angler Angelo.

Jeff


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome!! Great pics and report! That is one heck of a wahoo!! I had originally planned on fishing the steps and changed my mind at the last minute, could kick myself now!!! But I guess that's fishing! Glad to hear y'all did well!!

Robert


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow 2nd place wahoo?? What was 1st


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Sick... nice going


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Jeff! That kinda sucks to get a 88lb wahoo and get 2nd place!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on the tournament success,Great report Jeff, good to see you guys at the scales


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report!! Nice meeting ya'll Saturday evening Jeff!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, great pics and well done.


----------



## SiestaGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Love your report Jeff. Angelo, congrats on a great tournament. Hope we all can fish together soon. Siesta Girl.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing*

Great report and pictures, sounds like you had a hard working team, sure paid off. Thanks Jeff for the call, we ended up breaking down 8 miles out and had to come, looks like we were heading in the wrong direction anyways according to Yellowfin (Robert) report


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My buddy David Crawley on the boat Lunasea (sp) got the winning 91 lb Wahoo high speed trolling on the way in to the scales. It was caught at the Nipple.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Winning wahoo was 97lbs and some change Lunasea also weighed in a 81 pounder, which was the fifth place wahoo. It was kind of funny seeing people coming in with 70 and 80 lb hooters and walking away dejected.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I always hear Angelo's fish stories and now I see where they came from. Great team effort and thanks for sharing all the pics!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Saw your nice set of flags flying down the dock from us that afternoon. Congrats! Diggin' the colorful pics.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Joe, I never post from my trips. But I'm thinking about starting.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics and thanks for the report Jeff. Glad you guys caught some fish and the seas were cooperative. Congrats on the wahoo and the bills


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Ron Mexico said:


> Joe, I never post from my trips. But I'm thinking about starting.


 
Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Joe I'll get some up here soon it might be next week we are all hands on deck trying to get ready to fish thr Billfish Grand Championship at the Wharf this weekend. I'll be on the Who Dat.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

the pics were awsome!! esp the one of the reels! well done


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Rogue Pirate,

You must be referring to my boat ad. If anyone is interested in a 23 contender send me a pm. 

Jeff sorry for highjacking your thread.


----------

